# How long to smoke pork shoulder?



## larson (Apr 8, 2017)

I bought a 3.5 lb pork shoulder/butt 
What's the recommendations on cook time for the size?
I'm trying to figure out the time frame to plan ahead.


----------



## b-one (Apr 8, 2017)

The best way is to cook to an IT(internal temperature) for pulling around 200-205. I suggest if you don't have one get a good dual probe thermometer,one probe for meat one for the smoker. I would plan on about 2 hours per pound and you can hold it in a dry cooler foil wrapped then towel wrapped for quite awhile,I'll even toss an old pillow in my cooler for added insulation. Not sure what temp you are planning on cooking at or if you plan to foil during cooking. 250-300 is the temp I normally use cooking butts.


----------



## larson (Apr 8, 2017)

I have thermometer for IT I was just trying to get a rough estimate of time involved. Most of the reading I did said it was usually around 12-16 hours to 205 IT cooking at 250 degrees for an 8-10 lb shoulder. 
Mine being only 3.5 lbs I assume would take much less time?


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 8, 2017)

On that size of a boneless butt, it usually takes me around 6-7 hours at 250 to get to 203. That could go an hour either way depending. Add an hour rest foil wrapped and wrapped in a towel.


----------



## larson (Apr 8, 2017)

It's not boneless. It reads on packaging pork shoulder/blade butt with an obvious bone. Just fyi.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 8, 2017)

If you cook at 250° check the internal temp at 5 hours, it may be close. If you cook at 300° check the internal temp at 3 hours and you most likely be done, 200°-205° internal temp. YMMV.


----------



## sundown farms (Apr 9, 2017)

Be sure to allow for the one hour rest. That time is not really resting as the remaining collagen is breaking down. That time is no less important that the time it takes to get from 190 to 205. Once I realized I could not cheat and cut off part of that "resting" hour my cooks became consistently tender.


----------



## larson (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks gentleman for all the responses.
Thanks to your help this will be a Friday night or Saturday smoke due to the time involved.
I will Definitely wrap it and put it in my cooler for the resting period of 1 hour after she hit 203-204 IT.


----------

